# New yak!



## YakkaBen (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey, so I'm thinking of upgrading my budget kayak which my knees are up around my head for something a little bit more roomy. I am 6 foot 4 so I am after something with leg room so I'm not cramped up! I have had a quick read on the new old town predators which aound alright is there any others that anyone could recommend??
Thanks


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Ben

Your decision will be helped knowing where you want to fish (eg estuary, offshore,etc) and budget. You can often get a good second hand fully rigged yak in the classifieds here at much cheaper prices than new
Good luck


----------



## YakkaBen (Aug 7, 2013)

It would be for estuary fishing and around $2500 mark I'm looking to spend


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey Ben,
$2500 would give you quite a few options even in a brand new yek but as Zorba correctly said, you will get a lot more bang for your buck buying a second hand one and have even more options as far as value for money goes.
You have to also decide on whether you would like prefer a sit on top or a sit in, a paddle or pedal yak etc etc.
The best thing would be to do as much research as you possibly can before you buy, because $2500 is not a small amount of money to spend on a yak to realise later that its not what you really wanted needed or like.
People on this forum are very helpful and I am sure you will get some awesome advice from guys who have tons more experience than I have.
Good luck.
Cheers
Alan


----------



## YakkaBen (Aug 7, 2013)

No worries thanks for that! I want a sit on and I'm leaning towards a paddle be wise I like to get up on the flats. Though a pedal would be good can you take the pedal system out and use it as a paddle one??


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

YakkaBen said:


> No worries thanks for that! I want a sit on and I'm leaning towards a paddle be wise I like to get up on the flats. Though a pedal would be good can you take the pedal system out and use it as a paddle one??


Yep, the Hobie mirage drive can be removed OK on the water but no real need as the fins sit up tight against the hull with pedals fully extended and the paddle can be deployed if the water is too shallow for the fins to operate. Even if the water is too shallow for the fins to go through their full rotation, short pedal strokes will still give some forward momentum and of course you have your hands free to fish


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> YakkaBen said:
> 
> 
> > No worries thanks for that! I want a sit on and I'm leaning towards a paddle be wise I like to get up on the flats. Though a pedal would be good can you take the pedal system out and use it as a paddle one??
> ...


Spot on!  I have had my rev 11 in pretty shallow water and even with the very short strokes with legs/pedals fully extended, i have found it moves along pretty well. On sandy bank landings I just glide right upto the bank and the drive has a nice soft smooth surface to rest on. I then get off nice and easy and gently glide the kayak into deep enough water to slide the drive out. That way I dont even need to use the paddles lol not sure if anyone else does this and if it's the right thing to do but it works for me and my drive is as good as new and hasn't got even the slightest scratch on it. If you were landing on a concrete boat ramp...you can take the drive out before you come up to the ramp and paddle up to it.
Hope this helps.
Cheers
Alan


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Stick to paddle unless you see a reason to pedal.

Top of the list in this price range IMO is the Barracuda. http://www.barracudakayaks.com/products-2/sot-fish-pro/
And here viewtopic.php?f=72&t=50028

But I would also think about the Stealth 465, not an immediate suggestion for estuary but a good choice. http://kayakspecialists.com.au/kayak-fi ... he-evo-465

And I would also check the Kaskazi. http://www.kayaksonline.net/kayaks/our- ... azi-marlin


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

dru said:


> Stick to paddle unless you see a reason to pedal.


 Ask any Hobie owner and they will say the reason to pedal is being able to leave your hands free for the fishing not the propulsion.
But we are all biased (and smug as!  )


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Why are so many newcomers to the sport on Hobies myopic? Rubie, I didn't ask what Hobie owners' reasons were. Just a newb looking at yaks.

You hold a heavy opinion. It should come with flexibility for the opinions of others.


----------



## hijacker (Oct 26, 2013)

Yakkaben, the answer to your question is a simple yes, you can do that.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

dru said:


> Why are so many newcomers to the sport on Hobies myopic? Rubie, I didn't ask what Hobie owners' reasons were. Just a newb looking at yaks.
> 
> You hold a heavy opinion. It should come with flexibility for the opinions of others.


Just two points -
1. Don't ever call me Rubie :evil:
2. It was a lighthearted reply, not a "heavy opinion"


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

hijacker said:


> Yakkaben, the answer to your question is a simple yes, you can do that.


Perfect!


----------



## YakkaBen (Aug 7, 2013)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> YakkaBen said:
> 
> 
> > No worries thanks for that! I want a sit on and I'm leaning towards a paddle be wise I like to get up on the flats. Though a pedal would be good can you take the pedal system out and use it as a paddle one??
> ...


I have been thinking of a hobie and knowing that I can get up on the flats with the mirage setup puts the hobie up near the top now thanks for that rhubarb!



dru said:


> Stick to paddle unless you see a reason to pedal.
> 
> Top of the list in this price range IMO is the Barracuda. http://www.barracudakayaks.com/products-2/sot-fish-pro/
> And here viewtopic.php?f=72&t=50028
> ...


Thanks dru I do like to paddle but I was thinking if I got a pedal one I then have the option to do both cause in my paddle on now sometime I look at the other guys on the water pedalling past and wish I had that option!


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Happy to help YakkaBen.
Most Hobie dealers will, I believe, allow you to take one for a test pedal otherwise a member on here in your location could probably organise a test run for you.
The width of the Hobies would make them a bit less convenient for doing a lot of paddling but try one out and see what you think


----------

